# Drywall



## eastonsmith (Feb 12, 2007)

in general tape and skim the seam so later on if the crown comes down it doesn't look like crap. spend the little bit of extra time now and when your done the finished product will look perfect.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Keep in mind gentlemen we are professionals.....*

Being a professional comes with obligations.
We have an ethical obligation to answer his question in a professional manner. If you are checking out at a supply store and someone approaches you with a question, are you gonna be rude and tell them to go elsewhere? No. Your the professional-you answer it. If you were a doctor and someone collapsed in front of you......are you gonna walk away......sounds like some of you would......lol
PS I didn't mean for that to sound harsh. I'm just saying, if you wanna call yourself a professional, that means you should choose professional behaviors. A pro is always on duty and a pro NEVER leaves it to "the next guy" to take care of.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*oh...by the way.....you should tape it.*

on such a small aspect of the job, no need to cut corners.
If it was a closet I'd say caulk them....


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Didnt u figure this into your bid? Or is this another short cut like not taping behind the kitchen cabinets! I tape everything.


----------

